# Drying with an Air Fryer



## Box Grower (Sep 22, 2017)

Ok guys here's one for you. A friend of mine (really) sez when he can't wait for his bud to dry properly. He'll take a couple grams of bud and loosely wrap them in a couple paper towls and put them in his air fryer for two to three minutes..And with good results.. Personally I wouldn't risk my buds on this method..But have any of you ever heard of this or tried it?


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 23, 2017)

wtf is an air fryer?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm fryed.


----------



## Box Grower (Sep 23, 2017)

The Philips Airfryer allows you to prepare healthier versions of your family’s favorite foods by frying them with a tablespoon or less of oil and draining excess fat while cooking. The unique Rapid Air technology circulates air around the entire unit, heating up to 390 degrees to ensure everything is cooked evenly and quickly. Food turns out crispy on the outside and tender on the inside. Don’t use any oil.


----------



## BabyLobsterito (Sep 23, 2017)

Lmao. The next generation of microwaving fresh harvested buds


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 2, 2017)

to be fair this might be a good decarb metoud what do use rekon iv never even seen an edable before so i wouldent know lol


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol, I've dried the odd bud with a hot air gun.
Honestly, a light cure does not take that long, your friend can go score some mids in the meantime.


----------



## Billy boy Bevan (Mar 14, 2021)

This shit nearly set my air fryer on fire wtf


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 15, 2021)

Billy boy Bevan said:


> This shit nearly set my air fryer on fire wtf


Did you put dry paper towel in your air fryer and run it at max temp?


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Mar 15, 2021)

This is awesome lmfao, 
Yes sir, 
Slap it in the plane ol oven at 150 for an hr 
Hell yea.
Wait till you see what ya get lol.
Good results my ass , wtf.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 15, 2021)

No but I'll throw a little larf on a pan and put it in the toaster oven at a lower temp for 20 or 30 minutes sometimes to test out a new plant before it's dry. EDIT: Oh shit... old ass thread.


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Mar 18, 2021)

I know this is an old ass thread but since it's already been bumped, i use my air fryer to decarb flower and I have used it to quick dry buds to sample before but its obviously a shitty way to dry.


----------



## Wesn (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow, this is pretty crazy. I decided to google "drying cannabis with Air Fryer". I was almost certain I had "invented the wheel" on this, lol. Wrong again.

Check out the pic of the pre-harvest snipped bud (I know, shame on me), but checkout the Air Fryer; this one has a "dehydrate" option. I am "Air-Fry drying as I type! Lmao

Earlier today, I read that upon temperature reaching or exceeding about 150°, all the cannaboids are burnt and become inaffective. Moreover, it renders basically the same as vaporized buds, after vaping them (with the old-school vaporizers; not the oil/rosin vape carts). 

I think this is true, as the few popcorn nugs I put in the oven last night for 20 minutes at 170°, was absolutely "sterile". Didn't even taste that bad, but did not get me high at all. It was kinda like smoking "O'Doul's Non-THC Cannabis Strain", lmao.

Will provide outcome shortly. Any type of feedback would be great. This is my first grow. Thanks.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

My air fryer has a dehydrator that i dry all my mushrooms in and it works fine for them, i wont dry buds in it however


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 29, 2021)

KryptoBud said:


> wtf is an air fryer?


You fry air with it. I like my air fried rather than baked.


----------



## Wesn (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, the "Eagle has landed". 30 minutes on 130° on Dehydrate mode. Time to sample.


----------



## Wesn (Apr 29, 2021)

View attachment 20210429_193012.jpg


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You fry air with it. I like my air fried rather than baked.


you simpleton, we prefer our air sauteed. lol. 

all kidding aside, they make as good a chicken wing as a deep fryer.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you simpleton, we prefer our air sauteed. lol.
> 
> all kidding aside, they make as good a chicken wing as a deep fryer.


For sure! Almost anything you can fry is just as good imo.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2021)

Here’s an idea … how about letting buds finish properly ?

Taking buds down just waiting to bulk and mature is insane.
You are still smoking chlorophyll regardless of “ French fry “ setting. Triches are most likely clear too.

Its like smoking a god damn brussel sprout.
I know times be hard but DAYUM.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 29, 2021)

omg everyone knows it's better to slow dry in a crock pot


----------



## Wesn (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's an idea -- remove whatever is up your anal cavity. Therafter, injest some indica and swallow a chill-pill.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

KryptoBud said:


> wtf is an air fryer?


yes and i have one, dont bother, you will just get a mild buzz like smoking the shade leaves if you havent had a smoke in a while. your much better off placing a bud in a paper bag and resting it on your reflecter, still dsucks as a smoke, but it will get you a buzz


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> omg everyone knows it's better to slow dry in a crock pot


Damn man... why didn't I think of that? 

While I'm at it, maybe I'll try the smoker?


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

Box Grower said:


> The Philips Airfryer allows you to prepare healthier versions of your family’s favorite foods by frying them with a tablespoon or less of oil and draining excess fat while cooking. The unique Rapid Air technology circulates air around the entire unit, heating up to 390 degrees to ensure everything is cooked evenly and quickly. Food turns out crispy on the outside and tender on the inside. Don’t use any oil.


we found it better without the oil too, great with fish


----------



## Wesn (Apr 29, 2021)

Anyways......... So I just smoked this bowl; taste was not good and a little harsh, but the terpenes n cannaboids definitely were not burnt off or "sterile" with this temperature. I am not "zooted', but definitely high. Now I know I definitely got some potent buds; especially after curing.


----------



## Wesn (Apr 29, 2021)

Now I am going to try deep-frying them. Stand-by......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2021)

Try Panko ...


----------



## Arkos (Apr 29, 2021)

Damnit! Both microscopes are broken and one plant is looking ready, now where's that air fryer?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2021)

NOOBS ... SMH 

Fondue ... cheese makes everything better.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm just going to put mine in paper bags on top of the woodstove for a day or so.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wesn said:


> Wow, this is pretty crazy. I decided to google "drying cannabis with Air Fryer". I was almost certain I had "invented the wheel" on this, lol. Wrong again.
> 
> Check out the pic of the pre-harvest snipped bud (I know, shame on me), but checkout the Air Fryer; this one has a "dehydrate" option. I am "Air-Fry drying as I type! Lmao
> 
> ...


Any reason you chopped that poor thing a month early?


----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 29, 2021)

Mommy my tater tots taste like grass...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2021)

Wesn said:


> Wow, this is pretty crazy. I decided to google "drying cannabis with Air Fryer". I was almost certain I had "invented the wheel" on this, lol. Wrong again.
> 
> Check out the pic of the pre-harvest snipped bud (I know, shame on me), but checkout the Air Fryer; this one has a "dehydrate" option. I am "Air-Fry drying as I type! Lmao
> 
> ...


Stop biting your fingernails ;D

If I'm running a new strain I will quick dry a small bud to check out the high profile before chopping (your bud looks like it needed another month j/s). This seems like it might work for that, otherwise a gradual cure is your friend. But hey it's your weed do as you will. The reason I'm curious is because my Ninja Foodi has a dehydrate option and it would be a lot cooler during a Mojave summer to dry a test nug like that, even though my Volcano seems to do a good job.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Any reason you chopped that poor thing a month early?


Ok 'boyfriend' stop reading my mind


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> NOOBS ... SMH
> 
> Fondue ... cheese makes everything better.
> 
> View attachment 4890611


Unless you're a female then it's chocolate.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you simpleton, we prefer our air sauteed. lol.
> 
> all kidding aside, they make as good a chicken wing as a deep fryer.


Just cooked some chicken wings in my air fryer. Great not greasy or anything


----------



## cartanegra (May 4, 2021)

if you really want to get high, try to cure with water, then put the bud in air fryer at 80C (idk how much is in farenheit) per 15-30 minutes until it get really dry. Then smoke it.
PROS:
- No smell
-you get really high with less
- less harmful with the body
-clean the clorophile and other unnesesary chem compounds
CONS:
-no taste


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (May 4, 2021)

I tried a water cure on some a terrible plant I grew. It was crazy how much stuff came out.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 4, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> I tried a water cure on some a terrible plant I grew. It was crazy how much stuff came out.


Stuff?


----------



## Wesn (May 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> NOOBS ... SMH
> 
> Fondue ... cheese makes everything better.
> 
> View attachment 4890611


*LMFAO!! Crying laughing right now! **Touché! *


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (May 8, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Stuff?


Dirty water basically. Just dirtier than I though t it would be. Surprised me.


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)

"So I just smoked this bowl; taste was not good and a little harsh," Hmm, well it wasn't just from drying it in the air fryer.









That Fondue photo is a winner. I couldn't even type for five minutes I was laughing so hard. 


But seriously. What the hell. An air fryer to dry your weed. Come on now people. This is just getting ridiculous. If you just can't wait then cut some buds up into small pieces and dry it in a warm oven for an hour. I wouldn't do it but it's way better than using a damn air fryer.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2021)

Reminds me of those guys rummaging through ashtrays looking for a “ smoke “ from a handful of butts …. FFS


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 25, 2021)

Funny, here I sit with some cdb decarbing in an air fryer. 
Had to wrap it in foil. I guess the airfryer has a fan that makes a huge mess and blows ground cbd all over the kitchen... Who knew?


----------

